# NEW PUPPY PICS!



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

So the reason my havanese obsession started was because of my bestfriend Andrea. She called me one day, and told me about this breed and how they're so cute and she wanted to get one. Me, being a huge researcher when it comes to the internet, finding a reliable breeder, and a good price, she asked for my help to find a puppy. We stumbled across this pretty baby and she decided that she was the one! Her name will be Lola. I know you all LOVE pictures so I thought I would share some with you.

SORRY THESE LINKS DIDNT WORK SCROLL DOWN I POSTED THEM IN A REPLY


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh shoot I dont think these pictures are showing up! Tell me if you can see them!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

No, sorry, not seeing them.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Nope, I can't see them....


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

okay thanks.. im pressing the paperclip button so hopefully I'm doing this right, I'll try again!


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

*?*

okay! lets try this again


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Can't get any more adorable than that!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a sweet little girl!!! How old is she??


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is just adorable! What a sweet face!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

klf0110 said:


> Can't get any more adorable than that!


I know! She's precious!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Aw she has the face of a dear little teddy bear!Lovely.


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

whimsy said:


> What a sweet little girl!!! How old is she??


She's nine weeks!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a little sweetie! Such great photos!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

awwww.... so cute! I love the pic of the face-licking.


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> awwww.... so cute! I love the pic of the face-licking.


haha yeah shes a sweet little girl!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a sweetie pie!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy (Jul 7, 2011)

*New Puppy*

Sophie joined our family three days ago. She is 3 months old and already spoiled. This is our first experience with the Havanese breed and so far she is just delightful!


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

BuckeyeGuy said:


> Sophie joined our family three days ago. She is 3 months old and already spoiled. This is our first experience with the Havanese breed and so far she is just delightful!


soooo cute! I'm such a sucker for these pups! :welcome:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The pictures were worth the wait until you got the postings correct. Love them.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a pretty puppy, she will grow into a stunner!


----------

